# Vancouver - olympics 2010



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

oops


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)




----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)




----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

out and about on friday

start off in new westminster


















































































now onto vancouver...


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

down at sea island home to the airport and some other stuff but not much



















watched this one land













































something might live down there



























this scared the crap out of me i turned the corner of the path and this was there - it was very big - it looked like it was laying eggs


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

cool, i love turtles!! nice pics!!!


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

thanks - i didn't know they could get so big here - it was probably a good 12 inches long

Down around downtown and the convention centre area july 1 - Canada Day

granville street has been carpetted...




































i guess there was a parade and georgia street was closed down















































































































































































































than all of a sudden it was turned off


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice updates about Vancouver spongeg


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

AWESOME!


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

nice photo sets specially that of Canada day.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

thanks

out and about on the hottest day of the year
steveston village - richmond


















its the dry season...











































































































































































richmond


















vancouver


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

wow, wow and wow!
i love the 7th, 16th and 17th pics but the 17th is my favorite. is that part of the steveston village? where exactly is that and that red open spherical thingy?


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

its gary point park which is part of steveston village - the sphere is part of the biennale art thing in vancouver - it is very cool - its got graffitti all over it though now

info on the red sphere
http://www.vancouverbiennale.com/sculptures_page.php?sculptureID=6


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice stream of photos of different parts in metro Vancouver,
specially so of the places off the beaten path.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

a few more pics from thursday

not chinatown but east kingsway



























a local nightclub has some rules


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

a few from a park in richmond - the city of ricmond had bought some land over teh years and is making it a park its right next to the **** trail and the airport is just across the water too great area


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

some from saturday and sunday...


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)




----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

a few more from friday (july 30)

new iphone released in Canada...









some marathon reading thing that was attracting no attention at all - passed by twice in a couple hours and noone was stopping to listen









out of place house


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)




----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

cool photo update.
downtown Granville is becoming the center of activities like for one the salsa dancing.
I was hoping the ballroom dancing (which I'm a fan since year 2000) will be held/revived here as the city government stop letting them use Robson square since 2006(?) for constructing the skating rink and afterward.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

cool collection of photos.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

a few more from sunday - in the kits point grey area - one of the most desirable places to live

private hospital


















something newer









kits pool









looking towards the west end









looking west out into english bay









art installation


















something new - might be a kids water park?


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

most of the houses you will see are in the millions of dollars








































































a real jumble of styles









interesting tree






















































turning japanese was playing...


















million million million dollar homes









kitsilano yacht club


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

huge yard































































tacky dollar store decor in the top window 













































just about completed


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

some from South Hill neighbourhood - aka South Fraser - East Van - a shopping area for the neighbourhood, mostly east indian and chinese shops



































































































































































retail gives way to houses at the south end...



























some ugly but typical houses on knight street


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

an "old Catholic" church - not sure what that means - is it a breakway sect of the catholic church?


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

a number of places don't even bother to use english...



































































































there are some embedded tile things at some of the corners...


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

at the south end of this strip of retail is a high school - the retail basically ends here 







































































































































sometimes you see someone dressed up like this mascot walking the street...


















newest addition to the street


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

double post


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

a few updates - from the mount pleasant area - main and broadway area

a new controversial tim horton is goin here in an old bank spot - people in the area don't like coffee chains or chains in general and did not want tim hortons but i am sure it will do well


















the lee building



























random office


















sophies cosmic cafe in kits - west 4th - great breakfast and sandwiches - comfort food









stuck in traffic - 99n


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

down by the airport


















strathcona - is the neighbourhood just east of china town - which is a mix of interesting old houses, low income, yuppies and house flippers - book ended by some social housing or what locals call the projects - the entire was apparently slated to be knocked down and filled up with apartments and social housing but never happenned except for some at the east end and the west end of strathcona - the area in recent areas has really changed much more vibrant and more families and quite colourful fixed up houses























































a lot of the houses/buildings have heritage status and plaques


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

this is a cluster of houses - look to be from the 70's or 80's


















disco ball hangs outside this one









funky little cafe - i don't recall it being there a few years ago but looks nice









from the 90's









seems like a gallery space









a lot of these old houses were covered over in vinyl siding or stucco and have been fixed up to their original state...





































a catholic church - says 1905 but looks like it was built in the 60's 









part of the "projects" as we call them - social/low income/welfare housing - which is actually really nice looking and well kept - its a mix of towers and low rises


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

this is a house - kind of austere



























i don't know if these are condo's or like a seniors housing or low income or coop housing...


















ukranian cultural centre


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

a lot of the houses the ground is below the street level so they have these walkways and some just put full deckspace to fill the hole/gap difference in height


















i kinda like these they could look really good if they were redone


























































































this used to be a utility building i think and was decommissioned and converted to condos




































korean church









school fence


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

in the distance some new social housing on east hastings street


















this school is made up of a few different buildings added onto over the years is quite cool looking


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

i don't know what kind of housing this is - low income or coop but its really weird and quite an eye sore the stucco is dirty and not too eacy to keep clean... its like surrounded by a wall that is a fence in places or part of a unit at others - like the bay window here




































a new mural


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

razor wire - its not the best part of the city








































































new mural going up near china town



















chinatown


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

asian inspired fence










this is the western end social housing of strathcona






















































strathcona school - west side


----------

